# Chest Progress Vid Journal Log (Journey to 315 PR)



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

I have been off and on in the gym in the past 5-7 years, with injuries, night shifts and laziness it was hard to be on a regular schedule. My life time goal was to bench 315, which i have never accomplished, when i was 20 i achieved a 295 PR and that was that and thats when i was in college and weight lifting was one of my classes. Now being 35 i felt like my chances are low of hitting 315 ever, so the motivation was gone and i would just go to the gym when i felt like it. Being married with 2 small kids, working night shift and being on call as a truck driver, always having things to do at home, there was always and excuse to not to go the gym. To top things off i got a herniated lower back disc and every time i wanted to lift the weights that i know i could i would reinjure my lower back and would be out for a month or 2. Excuses after excuses. Well, right by my work there happened to be a gym that is open 24 hours and with my weird schedule i felt like it was perfect. So in June of 2016 it was time to change my mind set, and start all over again with all of my past gains gone. It was no longer about can i lift what i used to lift a few months ago?, its was more about cant i lift today and not reinjure my lower back again?

First thing first, was to test my Chest with lighter weight of 135lbs and see how many reps i can push out. This was i can see where im at and how im moving up.

An example of My Routine is:

Most are 3 or 4 sets 10-15 reps

Day 1: Legs (legs press, lunges, toe raisers, sometimes deadlifts)
Day 2: Chest (incline, bench press, inner pec machine or similar)
Day 3: Back (lats machine or cable, deadlifts, T-bar rows)
Day 4: Arms (scull crushers, tri cables, Curls machine, curls DBs)
Day 5: Shoulders (front raises, side raises, back rows, shrugs, Military P)

Sometimes i go to machines and sometimes to dumbbells, sometimes heavier weight or lighter weight, i try to change things up as i go. I listen to my body and sometimes skip a certain day and go to a routine that i feel more comfortable that day. I dont assign my days to days of the week, because if i skip a week day i try not to skip a workout day, so if monday is Day 1 legs and i dont go to the gym, i try to do day 1 on tuesday and then day 2 etc.. 


JUNE-8-2016






JUNE-20-2016


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

JUNE-23-2016






JULY-11-2016


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

On chest LV-3 i felt good bumping up the weight to 155lbs for Incline and Bench

JULY-13-2016






JULY-18-2016


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

It was time for a bench test #3 i have decided to move up the test to 185lbs and see it how it feels and see how i progress with that weight.

SEP-15-2016






SEP-22-2016


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

SEP-24-2016






Bench Test #4 with 185lbs felt pretty good and i was able to push out a few more reps from previous test, 12 reps before and at 15 reps now. 

SEP-26-2016


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

it was time to change things up a bit because i felt like i hit a wall with my current routine, si i decided to change it to slower negatives instead and see how it helps me

SEP-30-2016







I now felt more confident and decided to see how many times i can lift 225, back in the day my best was 10 reps, but this is not back in the day so i wasnt expecting to get much at all, but i was excited to see how 225 feels again and what i can do with it

OCT-22-2016


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

Decided to change a few things up and go on a smith machine. Since a spotter is not needed and you dont have to worry about balancing the weight it would help a bit more with strength building and would give me a little more confidence doing reps with 225 since its a fairly new weight for my body. 

NOV-2-2016






Rested another week and decided to give 225 another test, i felt a bit stronger with it and was able to push 1 extra rep out, will stick with a smith machine for another 2-3 weeks and keep trying to push out more reps with the 225. 

NOV-17-2016


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

Back on the smith machine at LV-9 i was able to do more reps, Incline 4x8 and Bench 3x8 with the 225, compared to LV-8 when i was doing 5 reps on incline and bench. So was things are going well and the progress continues

NOV-19-2016






Its been a while since i did 135 for max reps, 2 months ago did about 30 reps, so i figured ill try it again with 135 and got 35 reps this time, i might be able to reach 40 reps, but at this point it comes down to muscle endurance. Regardless, i think about half a year ago i could barely get to 20 reps lol 

NOV-24-2016


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

Back on the smith machine, maybe one more week ill work on it and then go back to free weights and see how it helped me out. My goal Is to reach 10 reps with 225 on bench free weight not on smith machine before 2017!! maybe even bench 315 before 315?? but thats a long shot, but ill try to push it, wish me luck 

NOV-30-2016


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't get it...

Your goal is 315.  But your training is all max reps with very submax weights. That's not even a good way to build muscle nevermind get stronger. 

Can you explain your plan a bit here?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> Your goal is 315.  But your training is all max reps with very submax weights. That's not even a good way to build muscle nevermind get stronger.
> 
> Can you explain your plan a bit here?



Ain't this the same guy u banned last week..looks just like him


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 7, 2016)

THink he's the same who posted vidz of himself curling in the squat rack...


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 7, 2016)

Can you please, for the love of god, stop lifting with gloves on.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ain't this the same guy u banned last week..looks just like him



Yup took me a while to find him. Nickt916...

It's the bitch mittens that gave it away.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 7, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Can you please, for the love of god, stop lifting with gloves on.


but those have the built in wrist wraps! with all that weight on the bar he needs those babies:32 (18):


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> Your goal is 315.  But your training is all max reps with very submax weights. That's not even a good way to build muscle nevermind get stronger.
> 
> Can you explain your plan a bit here?



I started out with 135 and with lower back problems I couldn't go to heavy without hurting my back again, so higher reps was my only option, now that I'm getting stronger I can do heavier weight but still like to stay in the 10-12 reps during sets, to not risk an injury. Yes I should go to heavier weight to build more muscle and strength but trying to stay on a safe side.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 7, 2016)

Now explain the gloves


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 7, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Now explain the gloves



Lol bunch of whining babies here seriously... I'm one of them, my wrist get a sharp pain, so I need gloves with wrist wraps, I don't get why everyone is crying about this, lets everyone chill lol


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 7, 2016)

FordBoss3O2R said:


> Lol bunch of whining babies here seriously... I'm one of them, my wrist get a sharp pain, so I need gloves with wrist wraps, I don't get why everyone is crying about this, lets everyone chill lol



So why don't you just buy wrist wraps, without the glove on them.


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 7, 2016)

FordBoss3O2R said:


> Lol bunch of whining babies here seriously... I'm one of them, my wrist get a sharp pain, so I need gloves with wrist wraps, I don't get why everyone is crying about this, lets everyone chill lol



some good quality wrist wraps will be way better than the gloves with the crappy wraps on them. No comparison. 
Plus feeling the weight on your hands and working on grip strength instead of getting so much help with gloves is way better. If you cant work out without gloves now because your hands hurt or you get callouses, if you get stronger, your never gonna want to take them off. 
take them off now that your still at beginner weight.


----------



## Dex (Dec 7, 2016)

I wear gloves...my wife likes my smooth lady hands.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2016)

No glove no love


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 8, 2016)

It still doesn't make sense why everyone is so uptight about my mittens, I happened to always wear gloves when working, now just happen to need wraps, so I bought a 2 in one deal, anyways, the joke is old now lol ... I have a 315 PR waiting for me, Im hoping to get it before 2017 and hot 225 on free bench 10 reps


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 8, 2016)

Serious question how were u always hurting your back? If u wanna get stronger and are serious about it u can't be scared of getting hurt.

From the looks of it its obvious your form can use some help.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 8, 2016)

This video





[/QUOTE]

Reminded me of this one


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 8, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Serious question how were u always hurting your back? If u wanna get stronger and are serious about it u can't be scared of getting hurt.
> 
> From the looks of it its obvious your form can use some help.



Herniated lower disc, I think injured few years back in motocross, never let it recover all the way, kept reinjuring by going to heavy in the gym after not going for a while 

Any advice is welcome, but I'm not giving up my mittens!! Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 8, 2016)

What movements hurt your back? Bench? Squat? Etc.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 8, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> What movements hurt your back? Bench? Squat? Etc.



Both, including standing curls, any moderate weight pressing my spine down or trying to support my posture during standing curls would tweak something and I'm out for 1-2 months barely walking, at times would hurt my back washing my car, it was a joke, a frustrating one at that. 

This is where my silly YouTube Vlogs gave me hope and what actually helped me lifting as much as I do now, I thought I could never lift this much again.  The Vlogs forced me to moderate myself, thinking maybe there are others who are just starting out as well so I had to pace myself up to this point, now my lower back pain seems to be gone and I almost at the weights that I was 15 years ago. Squats and deadlifts are still a gray are tho. I use leg press instead and feel comfortable with 115 on DL at 15-20 reps


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 8, 2016)

FordBoss3O2R said:


> Both, including standing curls, any moderate weight pressing my spine down or trying to support my posture during standing curls would tweak something and I'm out for 1-2 months barely walking, at times would hurt my back washing my car, it was a joke, a frustrating one at that.
> 
> This is where my silly YouTube Vlogs gave me hope and what actually helped me lifting as much as I do now, I thought I could never lift this much again.  The Vlogs forced me to moderate myself, thinking maybe there are others who are just starting out as well so I had to pace myself up to this point, now my lower back pain seems to be gone and I almost at the weights that I was 15 years ago. Squats and deadlifts are still a gray are tho. I use leg press instead and feel comfortable with 115 on DL at 15-20 reps


That's all fine and dandy bro. But it seemed like you were trying to shill your YouTube channel here. I applaud you for being in the gym. But no one (here) cares about you benching or dl 135.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 8, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> That's all fine and dandy bro. But it seemed like you were trying to shill your YouTube channel here. I applaud you for being in the gym. But no one (here) cares about you benching or dl 135.



It's a journal progress thread, my 6 month journey and my motivation to reaching my goals, I don't care if nobody cares, or maybe it will motivate someone else as well. Every Level I tried to either bump up the weight or push for more reps, and that's how I'm reaching my goals, by keep pushing forward.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 8, 2016)

I think u have potential to lift heavy again on squats and pulls. U need yo strengthen the area around those discs slowly and steadily and over time it'll be a thing of the past. 

I agree with silver man, we welcome everyone here and are open to a lot of shit but no one likes when people try to push their YouTube channels. We see it all the time. People make one post with a link in it and never see them again. Hang around and learn. In sure the experienced guys around here are willing to help u strengthen up those weak points and get u lifting some heavy ass weight. After all this is a powerlifting forum. Hahaha


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 8, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> After all this is a powerlifting forum. Hahaha



Going to have to get the name fixed then. Looks a lot like bodybuilding...whatever that is.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 15, 2016)

Attempted the 225lbs for reps, it was my goal by 2017, reached it a bit earlier, time to get that 315 under the belt!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah congratulations, now take off those ridiculous ugly gay gloves


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2016)

your a very corny guy with the mittens and rocky in the back...but hey fuk it 225 for 10 is good


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 15, 2016)

That used to be my rule when I first started training. When I could get 225 for ten reps I would then try 315. When I got 315 for ten reps I tried 405. Always worked out too.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 17, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> That used to be my rule when I first started training. When I could get 225 for ten reps I would then try 315. When I got 315 for ten reps I tried 405. Always worked out too.



315 for 10 reps is beast, can still hit that?


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 17, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Yeah congratulations, now take off those ridiculous ugly gay gloves





Bro Bundy said:


> your a very corny guy with the mittens and rocky in the back...but hey fuk it 225 for 10 is good



This video was made for you guys with love, the rocky motivation, and the cute mittens, what else could you ask for lol... mittens arent going anywhere!


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 17, 2016)

Tried the 315 on a smith machine, barely got 315 up, i dont think i can do it on free weight just yet, smith prob takes off about 15lbs or so. I still got a little time before 2017 hits, that 315 PR 1RM is coming tho, i just hope i dont hurt myself like before by pushing myself to hard to fast lol


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 17, 2016)

After i tried the 315 I decided to get a last good workout in on the smith machine, The reason i went to the smith machine int he first place is to see if it will help with my shoulder pain and to continue pushing heavy weight during workouts, i tried the dumbbells but that actually put more strain on my shoulder. Now after about 3-4 weeks on the smith i dont have the shoulder pain anymore so i suppose it helped. Will be going back to free bench for now and see how it goes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 17, 2016)

Take a week off completely from benching and then try 315. If u got 225 for 10 then u def got 315 in you man. Don't doubt yourself. Smash that shit. 

And I think a its awesome that u keep the gloves just cus everyone drills on u for them here. Good stuff.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 17, 2016)

FordBoss3O2R said:


> 315 for 10 reps is beast, can still hit that?



Yea my new goal is 405 for ten. Haven't tried in a while but my best was 8 about a year ago.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 17, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Take a week off completely from benching and then try 315. If u got 225 for 10 then u def got 315 in you man. Don't doubt yourself. Smash that shit.
> 
> And I think a its awesome that u keep the gloves just cus everyone drills on u for them here. Good stuff.



Good advice. Its weird to come back stronger after a break. Always seems to happen though. 

Your awesome X.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 17, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Good advice. Its weird to come back stronger after a break. Always seems to happen though.
> 
> Your awesome X.



That's why most powerlifters take a week completely off from all lifting before a meet. U come in rested and fresh


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 17, 2016)

x2 on ecks..If u can press 225 for 10 u deff can hit 315 for 1..My bench got stronger from doing 3-5 reps


----------



## DF (Dec 17, 2016)

If you took a little coaching from the PL'rs here you'd hit that 315 right now.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 22, 2016)

I have noticed more that i have more muscle endurance than strength. I Tried another Bench test with 225lbs and i was able to do 11 reps, i think i could have gotten 12 if i had a spotter or was doing it in a cage. Anyhow, i actually did order some wrist wraps just so everyone is happy lol ... my right wrist started hurting more, so it was time to try something tighter than what my gloves provide.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2016)

Dude don't ditch the gloves!!!! Nooooo .


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 22, 2016)

I gave it a rest for about 2 days and decided to try 275 to see how it feels. It felt much heavier than i expect it, because i never actually go that heavy, only a smith machine, on free weight its a much different feeling. I was able to get in 2 reps, that puts me roughly around 295-300lbs at the moment? 

Since i have been mostly doing 12-15 reps on incline and bench i can see why my muscles do better with more reps, but not as well with heavy weights because my body is not used to it as much, will be changing up my lifting routine starting 2017. 

About 2 months ago i have attempted 185lbs on bench and incline before i started having shoulder pains, i didnt quiet get my wanted goal of Incline 4x12 and Bench 3x15 (only 3x13) and after the shoulder pain thats when i decided to do the smith machine for a bit and see if it helps with the pain while still lifting heavy.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dude don't ditch the gloves!!!! Nooooo .



lol, i dont think ill be able to wear my gloves with the wrist wraps, unless i find my old gloves with the wrist wraps somewhere...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2016)

you seem very concerned with pain..Most of us have some kind of pain going on..You always have to ask yourself is it worth the pain..For me its a hell yes it is


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you seem very concerned with pain..Most of us have some kind of pain going on..You always have to ask yourself is it worth the pain..For me its a hell yes it is



well i keep pushing, if there is something that helps ill try it out. Smith machine for example helped with my shoulders, used back belts even during benching and curls, that helped also, gloves with wraps and so no lol, falling apart sucks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2016)

I find the smith to be worse on joints cause of the range of motion..Always try to strengthen what ever weak areas u have instead of avoid them..If i was you I would jump on a deca test dbol cycle..You will help your joints with the deca and blow by 315..once the juice starts flowing u will take off the mittens


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 25, 2016)

Ordered the sling shot last week, tried it out on incline and bench, dumbbells as well, i like it, i see it helping get the weight up a little from the bottom and then less so on the lock out. I will likely do it mostly on flat bench for the 3-5 reps heavy weight overload, but was just curious if in fact it would work on incline and dumbbells.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 25, 2016)

Wanted to give 275 a shot, got it for 2 reps, that puts me at wround 295 1RM, at 3-4 reps i think that would put me at 315 1RM, so close!! 2017 is around the corner!!


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 29, 2016)

Early last week had a test run at my 15 year old PR (295), tried 275 for 1 rep, felt pretty good, went for 295 barely got that, Was hoping it would feel a bit lighter but im glad at least i matched my previous PR lol


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 29, 2016)

Last Friday had a 16 sets workout to get the most out of my time left.

45lbs x 20
135lbs x 10
135lbs x 8
175lbs x 5
205lbs x 3
235lbs x 1
265lbs x 1
295lbs x 3 (slingshot)
295lbs x 2 (slingshot)
315lbs x 2 (slingshot)
315lbs x 1 (slingshot)
275lbs x 2
275lbs x 1
250lbs x 4
225lbs x 8
225lbs x 7







The other day on Tuesday i had the 3 day weekend to rest from the 16 set routine, and went for another heavy loaded routine, 

Bench Workout
45x20
95x15
135x10
185x8
225x5
255x3
265x2
275x1
275x1
255x2
225x5
225x4

Now ill be resting and come saturday morning 12/31/16 ill be going for that 315 goal, i was thinking to maybe just go for a 305 instead, but i think ill just jump on the 315 and give it all i got.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 30, 2016)

Kid died doing 315 on bench the other day, crazy... Messes with my head, my 315PR attempt Saturday will be for this kid, RIP bro..


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 30, 2016)

Same story IHI posted. Horrible.


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 31, 2016)

Sad story. 
Wrap them thumbs around that bar to reduce the chance of slippage.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 31, 2016)

jublhu4 said:


> Sad story.
> Wrap them thumbs around that bar to reduce the chance of slippage.



always do, i dont know why people still do the death grip version


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 31, 2016)

FordBoss3O2R said:


> always do, i dont know why people still do the death grip version



I use a thumbless bench grip. Take about 50 pounds off my max if I wrap my thumbs. Buttttt after this next meet I'm gonna make the switch to wrapping the thumb. Not because I'm scared of the bar slipping but because it allows me to squeeze the bar even harder which is a plus


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 31, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I use a thumbless bench grip. Take about 50 pounds off my max if I wrap my thumbs. Buttttt after this next meet I'm gonna make the switch to wrapping the thumb. Not because I'm scared of the bar slipping but because it allows me to squeeze the bar even harder which is a plus



I feel i can push harder like that too but i dont feel as safe with heavy weight


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 31, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I use a thumbless bench grip. Take about 50 pounds off my max if I wrap my thumbs. Buttttt after this next meet I'm gonna make the switch to wrapping the thumb. Not because I'm scared of the bar slipping but because it allows me to squeeze the bar even harder which is a plus



50 lbs? Lol , it does feel like it gives you a slightly better push angle without thumbs tho, but I'd rather live lol

Anyways, such a failure, feel disappointed, never benching this year again!!! Gosh!! Let's see if anyone notices something haha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 1, 2017)

Dude stop trying to hit the 315. Lol
Train hard with submaximal weights for the next month or so before u even consider trying it again.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jan 1, 2017)

How long does it take you to set up all of your cameras per lift?


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Jan 3, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dude stop trying to hit the 315. Lol
> Train hard with submaximal weights for the next month or so before u even consider trying it again.


I had to try lol... Now I know I suck and will never lift again



CardinalJacked said:


> How long does it take you to set up all of your cameras per lift?



Put my phone there, then there, edit together, time well wasted lol... I do what I went when I'm the only one at the gym


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey, I've watched a number of the videos you posted here and was wondering if you know that the more you arch your back, which you do a fair bit of in your vids, the more stress and pressure is placed on your spine? 

Not trying to be a dick here, just trying to figure out why a guy with back problems would be using this technique.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Jan 14, 2017)

Johnny Mac said:


> Hey, I've watched a number of the videos you posted here and was wondering if you know that the more you arch your back, which you do a fair bit of in your vids, the more stress and pressure is placed on your spine?
> 
> Not trying to be a dick here, just trying to figure out why a guy with back problems would be using this technique.



Hey Johny, I do it to plant my back shoulder blades better, it feels just fine, overall whatever i have been doing has improved my back problems a lot. I used to injure my back with 175 or 185 and be out for 1-2 months. But because i started back up again from 135 and slowly worked my way up in the last 6 months by adding 5-10 lbs 2-3 times a month it seemed to do the trick. The arching was never a problem, its the pressure down from like squats, incline, deadlifting, shrugs and even standing curls etc..


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Jan 14, 2017)

Been Trying sideway Press on a machine, i really like it, allows for more chest muscle activation for growth and stength


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 14, 2017)

You can only flex your muscle so much. Those sideways presses aren't really doing much more than a fly or of u use that machine normally. It may feel like the contraction is better but like I said u can only contract the muscle so much.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 14, 2017)

Fair enough, mate. As long as you don't feel the pressure on your spine when benching.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Feb 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> You can only flex your muscle so much. Those sideways presses aren't really doing much more than a fly or of u use that machine normally. It may feel like the contraction is better but like I said u can only contract the muscle so much.



I suppose you are right, i hate doing flies tho lol


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Feb 4, 2017)

Changed up my chest day routine. Will be doing chest 2 times a week now, will be doing this routine for a month then attempting a bench max going for 315PR. Here is my current bench routine:

-12 sets
45lbs X 20 reps
95lbs X 15 reps
135lbs X 10 reps
185lbs X 8 reps
225lbs X 5 reps
250lbs X 3 reps
265lbs X 2 reps
275lbs X 1 reps
275lbs X 1 reps
250lbs X 2 reps
225lbs X 4 reps
225lbs X 6 reps

I wanted to do add 2 more sets of slingshot at the end with a heavier weight, but the squat cage was taken and u didn't want to do slingshot 315 and 295 without a cage.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 4, 2017)

maybe something to try here. i am a big believer in at least 48 hours between large muscle groups. working your legs and the straight to chest and the back is very taxing on your body, both muscles and nervous system. i change my split up often but right now it is back, shoulders, chest, arms, legs. that way you you are training your large muscle groups every other day. this helped me a ton when i was trying to increase my deadlift.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Feb 8, 2017)

mistah187 said:


> maybe something to try here. i am a big believer in at least 48 hours between large muscle groups. working your legs and the straight to chest and the back is very taxing on your body, both muscles and nervous system. i change my split up often but right now it is back, shoulders, chest, arms, legs. that way you you are training your large muscle groups every other day. this helped me a ton when i was trying to increase my deadlift.



I thought it was 48 hours rest between same muscle group training for them to recover? I wouldnt think it effect other muscle groups that you did not work out, but i suppose it also makes sense, since a nervous system is well more connected into one than our muscles are. But regardless, at times i give my body 1-2 days extra rest at times, my work schedule is all out of wack so i do the best i can.


----------



## FordBoss302R (Aug 15, 2017)

Changed up my chest day routine. Will be doing chest 2 times a week now, will be doing this routine for a month then attempting a bench max going for 315PR. Here is my current bench routine:

-12 sets
45lbs X 20 reps
95lbs X 15 reps
135lbs X 10 reps
185lbs X 8 reps
225lbs X 5 reps
250lbs X 3 reps
265lbs X 2 reps
275lbs X 1 reps
275lbs X 1 reps
250lbs X 2 reps
225lbs X 4 reps
225lbs X 6 reps

I wanted to do add 2 more sets of slingshot at the end with a heavier weight, but the squat cage was taken and u didn't want to do slingshot 315 and 295 without a cage.


----------

